# "96" Evinrude 25hp neutral issues shifting from FWd only.



## RaisedByWolves (Aug 4, 2019)

As stated.

Shifting from fwd to neutral is hit or miss. Shifting from rev to neutral is easy.

Is there an adjustment for this?

The shift rocker sits in the detent either way, but shifting from fwd to neutral softly (Normally) leaves it in gear but if I hit the shifter with a harsh rapid movement it goes into neutral fine. Its like I have to go past the detent and then back to it to make it hit neutral.


Not a huge deal but it makes docking more challenging than it should be.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 4, 2019)

Had the lower unit off lately? Maybe the shift rod wasn't put back in the proper position? This is truly a wild a$$ed guess by someone with little knowledge (me), but seems an easy check to make.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Aug 5, 2019)

Yeah it was off but that is on correctly.


----------



## thedude (Aug 5, 2019)

shifting "softly" is a bad idea. you want "quick" shifts, not necessarily hard but always quick. 

is this a tiller or remote outboard? have you tried shifting with the shift rod directly and bypassing the linkages?


----------



## GYPSY400 (Aug 5, 2019)

Check screw #20 at the pivot, make sure all the pivots in the linkage are tight






Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Aug 7, 2019)

Got it fixed via watching this video.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbheqtAKl7I&app=desktop


----------

